# Jetting or Cable a Sewer Which do you Prefer?



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So I am doing a paper for my composition II class and the topic is jetting verses cabling.

So the question is which do you prefer to cable drains or hydro jet? Or do you like to use both? 

Please post your thoughts on the subject, pro's con's of each why you prefer one over the other.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Both. Both have their place. If the line is backed up a lot of times we will cable it then finish it off with the jet.


----------



## natonlindo (May 2, 2014)

I would say depending on the area (kitchen, restroom, bar, grill etc..) or what is suspected to be causing the blockage. (sludge, grease, paper, plastic etc...)



Respect


----------



## bigjuplumbing (Jan 17, 2014)

Jetting gives a more thorough cleaning. Some situations I prefer cabling such as through commercial ptraps. Tend to use cable alot more because I can send my camera through drain an sell a repair or replacement easier since its not as thoroughly cleaned. Both have their purpose


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Cable.

If it's a grease line or something, then yeah, I'd call the rooter guy to jet it.

I'm having a heck of a time rebuilding my ancient GO 62, right? I decided that I'm out of drain cleaning for good. Called my rooter guy and told him what was up.

That lasted a week. I just ordered the motor pulley and put a rush on it. :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a call Friday night at a new Olive Garden. All the grease drains were backed up. I looked in the interceptor, and saw a lot of plastic debris. I figured the jetter wouldn't pull anything back, so I used the Mini-Rooter, and went through a floor drain and pulled back a little metal strip, which in an employee lanyard and then pulled back a plastic bag. The cables were coming back clean, so I knew jetting wasn't needed. 
I have also used the jetter to go manhole to manhole and really scour the lines, which I knew the cable wouldn't do as well. It is very much a case of each call dictating what is used. I like jetting better, because it is cleaner, but I do what is best for each situation.


----------

